# Comic BookDS V3.0



## zatelli (Sep 9, 2007)

*Comic BookDS V3.0*

Comics reader for the DS













Comic Book DS is a Comic Books reader for the Nintendo DS developed by Gnese. This update brings the software to version 3.0 Final and includes a fair share of new features.




			
				Changelog said:
			
		

> New: WIFI mode created. The books from http://cbds.free.fr/ can be consulted directly on the DS thanks to the WIFI connexion.(The next big images are downloaded in background while viewing the current ones).
> New: New look of the different screens (many thanks to FA for this nice design)
> New: Theme support: Sounds, Colors, Backgrounds, Icons and Sprites can be changed. All the theme content is placed in the "/cbds/Theme" folder.
> New: Quicker file scan (new restriction : all .cbds, .ini and theme files must be placed in the "cbds" root folder. Sub-folders are still handled).
> ...










 *Homepage*






 *Comic Book DS v 3.0*


----------



## Slipurson (Sep 9, 2007)

nice set of changes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gotta take a look at this.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 9, 2007)

Reading the Heroes comics on Wifi is so SLOOOW, but it's an awesome addition that shows this guy is serious about his shit. This is in the top 5 homebrew apps on DS for sure, hands down. Been permanently on my card since forever.


----------



## serg0 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hawt, this is awesomeness.


----------



## kaktus.ds (Sep 10, 2007)

Looooove the wifi!!


----------



## flai (Sep 10, 2007)

very nice, I'll try this out with some Boondocks tonight


----------



## stefer (Sep 13, 2007)

The website is not working right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This site web is not available anymore.


----------



## undyingforce (Sep 18, 2007)

im new to comic book DS...quick question

can i view adobe acrobat documents with this program?


----------



## xalphax (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(undyingforce @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> im new to comic book DS...quick question
> 
> can i view adobe acrobat documents with this program?



short answer: nope  :'(


----------



## undyingforce (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(xalphax @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(undyingforce @ Sep 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > im new to comic book DS...quick question
> ...




is there any way to separate the pdf file into a string of jpegs?


----------



## OSW (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE(stefer @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> The website is not working right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really need a link to LoitumaGirlDS 1.1 (i only have 1.0)


----------



## Bube (Nov 17, 2007)

Umm.. I really need help.. I couldn't find Picto DS, so I changed the extension of some .cbr files I already had on my computer to .cbds. Whenever I try to load a comic, the program always freezes.

Changing extensions isn't the right way I guess.. Where can I find Picto DS? Or if it isn't necessary, what should I do?


----------



## euqiddis (Nov 17, 2007)

bube get pictoDs from here
http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=4002&p=5


----------



## azotyp (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a problem, I want to download software to convert my jpg files to cbds ones but I cant find that software and homepage of comic book ds does not work.



I found it its pictods


----------



## mrbass (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the mac version works perfect for me on leopard.  Use pdf2image (freeware) to convert to png...only bug it has is names files 001 002 003 then 0010 0011 0012 0013 ....so just the first 10 files need renaming to 0001 0002 0003 0004, etc. then even thing is fine.  I was worried a bit since I don't use bootcamp and windows at all anymore and boy was I relieve to find a mac version of PictoDS.


----------



## shadowmancer (Mar 25, 2008)

OK, i need some help. I've tried many ways to get CBDS working on my M3 Perfect (I've used a direct copy, the M3 patcher, DLDI patcher, DLDI patcher then M3 patcher, DLDI with alternate patch) and I can't get it to work. I have .nds file on the root directory, and the cbds files and images in a seperate directory. When I attempt to launch, all I get is a blank screen. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## shadowmancer (Mar 31, 2008)

bump so that maybe someone can help with my problem (see above)


----------



## Heran Bago (Mar 31, 2008)

Still can't read .jpgs huh?

'A' for effort. The author really likes this program.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 7, 2008)

Homepage doesn't work and I don't know how to put a theme on it or get comic books for it


----------



## Disco (Apr 17, 2008)

can someone give me the link for picto ds, I couldn't find it...
thanx


----------



## fourknight (Jul 8, 2008)

hey can some one help me ive got m3 ds simply and the comic book reader wont work right on it. it freezes up when ever i try to look at a comic


----------



## jin12312323 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Zatelli can you make a mirro for comicbook ds 3.0 on gbatemp.net?


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 19, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Last news, the 13/07/2008:
> 
> Nintendo DS: Reopening the site http://cbds.free.fr/ and displaying back the Nintendo DS pages



THE LINKS ARE BACK UP and WORKING


----------



## OSW (Jul 19, 2008)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice news! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but... he makes no comment on why he took it down, or if he's resuming any other homebrew development.


----------



## D4Ni3L (Oct 29, 2008)

can i read .cbr files with this?

nvm i got it


----------



## anime4ever (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm sorry to revive this tread but I always asked myself something about the homebrew.
When you read and touch the screen the picture become blurry unless you chose the block zoom option.

Is there a way to solve this by editing the pictures or anything?
or is it a problem of the Ds ram,processor speed and can not be solved?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 23, 2010)

Couple of questions - is there any way to have this look in a different folder than \cbdr\ for 'comics'

On my card I'd like to have a folder called '\comics\'

Second question - I'd like Moonshell 2 to open 'Comic BookDS' when I select a CBDR file - I changed the name of ComicbookDS to 'cbdr.Comicbookds.nds' and placed it in 'moonshl2\extlink\' folder - but cbdr files don't show up in moonshell for me to select - any idea why ??

EDITED: I've seem to figure out one of the problems. Seems like moonshell doesn't like 4-character files extentions.
What I have to do is rename the files from 'comic.cbds' to 'comic.cbk' & make the name in '\extlink\' folder as 'cbk.ComicbookDS.nds'
Also if I do this then since there's no 'cbds' files then ComicBookDS will not show anything in the 'library' - DAM !!!


----------



## madcat21180 (Jan 27, 2010)

could some tell me in simple step by step terms how to set up and use comic book ds i have a acekard 2i


----------



## thedevastator (Mar 18, 2010)

YES, this program is great, cant wait to get the XL and try it on that. Read my comics on the go


----------



## Lord_of-darkness_82 (Aug 23, 2019)

excuse me but how do you add comics to this i downloaded a comic called power rangers soul of the dragon and added two copies of it one pdf the other cbz but it did not work is there a special kind of converter i need to use i do know the program will be a windows exe file and i am a mac user but i have a virtual machine of windows 7 on my mac so i should be able to use the program regardless any help you guys can give me will be welcomed thank you very much


----------

